# HELP!!! what do i do?



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, i'm totally confused by all the information i've read.i've never taken antidepressants, but i'm seriously considering it.i've always avoided them as i'm worried about being a zombie, or a total loon, or just getting addicted...







i've tried antispasmodics, fibre supplements, diet change and so on, yet i'm still in pain EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!i'm feeling very down and get anxious about going out for big social things to the point where i'm not really doing a great deal.i seem to have combination ibs c/d but think the d is more prominent.i don't want to take anything that will make my stomach worse or increase or sustain the d.any ideas? i just want my life back xXx


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Sparkle - antidepressants aren't all that bad. I have UC and my doctor actually told me that antidepressants can help people with IBD's. I was feeling down, real down when I was diagnosed and thought my life was over. I soon went on Paxil and within 4 weeks I was feeling much better about myself and my illness. It didn't help me get into remission, but it did put me in a better mind frame, which is so important when dealing with these diseases. Before I knew it, I was a happy person again living my life. I also had way more energy when I was taking them.I was on them for a year and now I am off. I still feel great. I just needed a "jump start". The Paxil was my lifesaver.Good luck to you.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thank you so much!







i'm going to my doctor within the next week so i'll feel justified in asking for a different treatment now, and won't feel ashamed if i want to try antidepressants.i just need something to break the cycle of pain - misery -panic - pain....i forget what starts it in the first place sometimes.hope you are doing okay xXx


----------

